# Help with Drawbridge Setup



## Quantifier (Sep 17, 2010)

I recently purchased a Lionel #6-2317 drawbridge (circa early to mid 1970s). It's in great shape, but the only problem is there was no manual that came with it. There are 5 wire terminal posts on it and it comes with two pickups and a single button switch. There were 6 single conductor wires that came with it also.

Would greatly appreciate if someone could tell me how to wire it up, point me to a link of the manual or some resource, or even if someone has this unit and could send me a scan of the manual/pamphlet. I've tried searching Lionel's site and all over the internet with no luck to date.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Quantifier (Sep 17, 2010)

Nevermind folks - i just got lucky and found a set manual that apparently included this unit and shows the wiring for this unit. Figures I find it right after I (all but) gave up looking.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A link would be nice. I found the explodoed diagram, page 315 or 14-13 in the 1-9 supplemental.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Quantifier said:


> I recently purchased a Lionel #6-2317 drawbridge (circa early to mid 1970s). It's in great shape, but the only problem is there was no manual that came with it. There are 5 wire terminal posts on it and it comes with two pickups and a single button switch. There were 6 single conductor wires that came with it also.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate if someone could tell me how to wire it up, point me to a link of the manual or some resource, or even if someone has this unit and could send me a scan of the manual/pamphlet. I've tried searching Lionel's site and all over the internet with no luck to date.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Post a picture please. I don't think I ever saw that one.
It's a drawbridge not a lift bridge right?


----------



## JRLeavey (Nov 25, 2015)

Big Ed, I also bought a 2317 Drawbridge with no manual, could you share a wiring diagram for the bridge, thanks JRLeavey


----------

